# Krakow - E77 - Budapest?



## Guest (Jan 19, 2005)

Has anyone driven a coachbuilt from Krakow in Poland to Budapest in Hungary using the E77 through the Tatra Mountains and Slovakia? Are there any pitfalls to be aware of?

Thanks.


----------



## 93158 (May 1, 2005)

We were there last summer it is beautiful. You should check out the site reports in the new Alan Rogers Central Europe Guide. We wrote most of them. The Tatry Mountains are great and try stopping in Zakopane. If you need help with sites let me know.


----------



## 89074 (May 13, 2005)

Do it....Krakow is a beautiful if polluted city. We stayed at a site in the suburbs and then took the tram in. Personally didn't really rate Zakapone and preferred it across the border in Slovakia.









*This is the High Tatras *

Slovakia is great and driving down to Hungary I would recommend you stay in the Spis region.........Levoca, Spisky Raj etc. Beautiful landscape with stunning castle ruins dotted all over the place









*This is Spisky Hrad*

We then travelled through Kosice towards northern Hungary. Could have counted the number of British vans on one hand. Why ? Loads of dutch and germans. Maybe they are just more adventurous than us.


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

tweenievan said:


> We then travelled through Kosice towards northern Hungary. Could have counted the number of British vans on one hand. Why ? Loads of dutch and germans. Maybe they are just more adventurous than us.


You are so right. (loads will now say where and how far they have been). The vast majority of British MH owners just do not venture far. Most stay in the UK, relatively few do France, and why not its great ('ish). Then the fringes in even smaller numbers. The once no-go eastern block countries are stunning. Granted some of these destinations are not for everyone and many just do not have the time. Once the Brits do find their way to some of these destinations they then complain that the French/Germans/Italians have got there in numbers before them and have by and large taken over.

What I have noticed (in 18 years touring business) is that the "younger" MH owners are venturing further from the nest.


----------



## 89074 (May 13, 2005)

It is mad really, its not like Eastern Europe is driving to China or anything. 
Most of the countries are in the EC, you don't need extra insurance or anything...
Bonkers........but there u go  

One thing on the route.............. 

Worst roads we experienced were not Krakow to Budapest but getting from Germany to Poland. 8O 
Once u hit Poland the road from Berlin to Wrocklaw is appalling. :x 
You are best off taking some of the smaller roads cross country as you can't get over 50mph on that "motorway" anyway. 

I will try and dig out the campsite info for Krakow. We were recommended a really good and well organised site by two scotsmen in berlin and so it proved..


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2005)

*E77 thanks*

Thank to everyone who replied. We'll be tackling it next month!


----------



## 88837 (May 9, 2005)

I travelled from Krakow to Budapest in August 2003. Good sites, good food and all very interesting. Then just outside Budapest at Lake Balaton broke down. Fiat 2.8 turbo with 20000 miles had no power. Eventually traced to diesel pump. This was repaired at great expense by local Bosch agent who reckoned it was down to very poor quality Polish fuel. I know that I filled up in Poland, Slovakia and Hungary. So what caused it I don't know but would suggest that you only use busy fuelling points. We had a wait of 3 hours to get out of Poland and into Slovakia.
Good sites that I used were Clepardia in Krakow, Fortuna near Budapest and Levendula at Balatonkali. 
The water at Pelseczy Camping at Tokaj was very sandy and I had to drain and refil at a later date.
We found Visa cards were not accepted but Mastercard were. 
This was one of our best holidays to date.
Enjoy your travels.
Rodger


----------

